# centralized/ decentralized decisions



## fofoka (May 18, 2009)

"An alternative to a market is a government agency that replaces *decentralized* market decisions of buyers and sellers with *centralized* decisions made on behalf of the population."

Νομίζω ότι το "decentralized" μπορεί να αποδοθεί "αποκεντρωμένες". Τι λέτε για το "centralized"; 

Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Palavra (May 18, 2009)

Αφού είναι on behalf of the population, μήπως κάτι περιφραστικό σε «αποφάσεις που λαμβάνονται από τα κέντρα εξουσίας για λογαριασμό του πληθυσμού»;


----------



## fofoka (May 18, 2009)

Μήπως "κεντρικές αποφάσεις";


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 18, 2009)

Και συγκεντρωτικές (<συγκεντρωτισμός) / αποκεντρωτικές (αφού βασίζεται στη διάκριση αγοράς-κρατους)


----------



## nickel (May 18, 2009)

Ο όρος είναι _κεντρικοποιημένες_, π.χ. _κεντρικοποιημένες διαδικασίες_.

Το πιο απλό είναι: _κεντρικά λαμβανόμενες αποφάσεις_.


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 18, 2009)

Centralised state ειναι το συγκεντρωτικό κράτος, που χαρακτηρίζεται από συγκέντρωση των εξουσιών. Το *κεντρικοποιημένος εκεί και αλλού είναι χμμ μετάφραση και είναι παλιό το πρόβλημα.


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2009)

Το ξέρω ότι υπάρχει παλιό πρόβλημα, αλλά δεν μπορώ να ισχυριστώ ότι ξέρω πώς εξελίσσεται. Απλώς σκέφτομαι ότι άλλο πράγμα είναι η συγκέντρωση εξουσιών και άλλο η κεντρικοποίηση ή συγκεντροποίηση των αποφάσεων. Υπάρχει άλλωστε και η _κεντροποίηση_, την οποία επίσης απέρριψα. Θα προτιμούσες _συγκεντροποιημένες_; Γιατί το _συγκεντρωτικές αποφάσεις_ δεν το πολυχωνεύω, αλλά μπορεί να είναι προσωπική η διένεξη. :)


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 19, 2009)

Το σημείωσα περισσότερο με αφορμή το ερώτημα. Εδώ, στη σύζευξη με τις «αποφάσεις», ίσως το καλύτερο είναι περίπου αυτό που λες, "αποφάσεις που λαμβάνονται σε κεντρικό επίπεδο", αλλά πόσο δένει καλά στο κείμενο... 
Τώρα, το *κεντρικοποιημένος είναι η πρόχειρη κυριολεκτική απόδοση που λέγεται, αλλά αδόκιμη γιατί centralism και centralisation είναι ο συγκεντρωτισμός, ο οποίος κατά κανόνα αντιδιαστέλλεται προς την αποκέντρωση και την αυτοδιοίκηση, και χαρακτηρίζεται από το ισχυρό κέντρο εξουσιών, αρμοδιοτήτων, υπηρεσιών. Το «συγκεντροποιημένος» ...μου φαίνεται τραβηγμένος. Αφού έχουμε το επίθετο «συγκεντρωτικός», που προσδιορίζει αυτό το σύστημα διοικητικής οργάνωσης, - ακόμη και τις «συγκεντρωτικές καταστάσεις»:) - μπορούμε να μιλάμε και για συγκεντρωτική αντίληψη, δομή, λήψη αποφάσεων.
Ενώ είναι εντάξει το «αποκεντρωμένος», το «συγκεντρωμένος», πάλι, μας παραπέμπει στην ευρυθμία παρά στο ισχυρό κεντρικό σύστημα οργάνωσης.
Εδώ το παράδειγμα βασιζόταν στη διάκριση συγκεντρωτικό κράτος - αποκεντρωμένη αγορά, οπότε και "συγκεντρωτικός", χωρίς πρόβλημα. Αλλιώς "από την κεντρική εξουσία, κεντρικά", όταν απλώς θέλουμε να πούμε, π.χ. για μια απόφαση, χωρίς να σημαίνει και συγκεντρωτικό σύστημα.


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2009)

Δεν έχω κανέναν έρωτα με το _κεντρικοποιημένος_ (χωρίς αστεράκι εγώ), γι' αυτό άλλωστε είπα ότι θα προτιμούσα την περίφραση. Ωστόσο, ο όρος κυκλοφορεί από παλιά. Π.χ. στο _Λεξικό Κοινωνικών Επιστημών_ της Unesco (1972), στο λήμμα για τον _Συγκεντρωτισμό_ γράφει: «Ο όρος _συγκεντρωτισμός_ [και μερικές φορές _κεντρικοποίηση_]...», ενώ σήμερα το _κεντρικοποιημένος_ για το _centralized_ βρίσκεται και στο ΙΑΤΕ και στο teleterm. Οπότε έχει αντοχές ο όρος. Και θα έλεγα «Άλλη μια –ικοποίηση τι πειράζει;», αλλά το Αντίστροφο τη σνομπάρει! Προφανώς διαφέρουν οι πηγές μας.


----------



## EpsilonSigma (May 19, 2009)

ΟΙ αποφάσεις ούτε συγκεντρωτικές μπορούν να είναι, ούτε κεντρικοποιημένες ούτε αποκεντρωμένες. Όλες αυτές οι αποδόσεις αποτελούν έκτυπα.

Μπορείς, απλούστατα και ακριβέστατα, να πεις «περιφερειακές» και «κεντρικές» αποφάσεις.


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 19, 2009)

Κανείς δεν αμφισβητεί την "απλοποίηση". Στην "παραποίηση" όμως κολλάμε. :)

Μιας και ο λόγος περι "περιφερειακών", ξεφύλλιζα τώρα το _Κοινοβουλευτισμός και εκβιομηχάνιση στην ημιπεριφέρεια _ (Θεμέλιο, 1987) όπου βλέπω π.χ. "στις πιο εκσυγχρονισμένες, συγκεντρωτικές και διαφοροποιημένες μορφές, το σύστημα της πελατείας...", "αδιάκοπη συγκεντρωτική διακυβέρνηση", "συγκεντροποίηση της διοίκησης".


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> π.χ. "στις πιο εκσυγχρονισμένες, συγκεντρωτικές και διαφοροποιημένες μορφές, το σύστημα της πελατείας...", "αδιάκοπη συγκεντρωτική διακυβέρνηση", "συγκεντροποίηση της διοίκησης".


Αν μεταφράζαμε το _centralized decision-*making*_, δεν θα είχα πρόβλημα με την _κεντρική / συγκεντρωτική λήψη αποφάσεων_ ή τη _συγκεντροποίηση της λήψης αποφάσεων_.

Επίσης το να υπάρχουν _κεντρικές αποφάσεις_ δεν συνεπάγεται απουσία αποκεντρωμένης διαδικασίας λήψης αποφάσεων.


----------



## Palavra (May 19, 2009)

EpsilonSigma said:


> Μπορείς, απλούστατα και ακριβέστατα, να πεις «περιφερειακές» και «κεντρικές» αποφάσεις.


Έτσι, ωστόσο, δημιουργείται σύγχυση με την απόδοση συνάψεων όπως regional και central decisions, άσε που χάνεται η έννοια της αποκέντρωσης/συγκεντρωτισμού.

Το _κεντρικοποιημένες_ ξενίζει κάπως, η αλήθεια είναι, Το _συγκεντρωτικές _ νομίζω ότι διαφέρει λίγο, αλλά μπορεί να είναι και θέμα προτίμησης, όπως λέει ο Νικ-ελ :)


----------



## Ambrose (May 19, 2009)

Κι εγώ συμφωνώ με το κεντρικές αποφάσεις.


----------



## EpsilonSigma (May 19, 2009)

Οι κεντρικές εξουσίες πάντως εμφανίζουν τριπλάσια αποτελέσματα στο Google.
Εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω τι πα να πει "συγκεντρωτικές εξουσίες". Τι συγκεντρώνουν αυτές οι εξουσίες;
Κεντρική εξουσία υπάρχει και περιφερειακή —οργανισμοί τοπικής αυτοδιοίκησης.


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2009)

Καλημέρα. Δεν φταίτε εσείς, φταίω εγώ. Με το «κεντρικά λαμβανόμενες αποφάσεις» που είπα (και που δεν απέχει νοηματικά από τις «κεντρικές αποφάσεις», απλώς είναι κατά τι σαφέστερο) αίρεται η έμφαση στη συγκέντρωση εξουσιών / αρμοδιοτήτων. Ο λόγος δηλαδή που ο Αγγλοσάξονας λέει _centralized_ αντί για _central decisions_ ή _centrally-made decisions_ είναι για να περιγράψει _centralization_. Σε συνθήκες αποκέντρωσης, έχουμε κεντρικές και περιφερειακές αποφάσεις. Σε συνθήκες συγκέντρωσης / Στον συγκεντρωτισμό, ατονούν οι περιφερειακές διαδικασίες λήψης αποφάσεων και το κέντρο αποφασίζει για όλα. Για να το δείξεις αυτό, πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσεις το _centralized_ και το όποιο ελληνικό αντίστοιχο είναι καλύτερο. Έτσι τουλάχιστον το καταλαβαίνω εγώ (που έχω κατηγορηθεί συχνά ότι είμαι συγκεντρωτικός, οπότε κάτι θα ξέρω :) ).


----------



## EpsilonSigma (May 19, 2009)

Και το “centralized location” είναι «συγκεντρωτική τοποθεσία»; Δεν είναι «κεντρική τοποθεσία»; Και το “centralized tracking” δεν είναι «κεντρική ιχνηλάτηση»; Είναι «συγκεντρωτική ιχνηλάτηση»;

Ο «συγκεντρωτικός» δεν λέγεται “totalitarian” ή, αλλού, “cumulative” —ή, απλώς, “total”;


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2009)

Μην επιχειρηματολογείς εναντίον του «συγκεντρωτικός» για την απόδοση όταν απευθύνεσαι σε μένα γιατί μάλλον σύμμαχο θα με έχεις (αν και όχι σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις). Απλώς ας προσπαθήσουμε να δούμε τη λογική της διαφοράς του _central_ από το _centralized_. Αν υπάρχει στα αγγλικά και καταφέρουμε να τη δείξουμε και στα ελληνικά, νίκη θα είναι.


----------



## EpsilonSigma (May 19, 2009)

Μα δεν υπάρχει διαφορά. Είναι μια από τις περίφημες «κενολογίες» του γραφειοκρατικού λόγου, τις οποίες και έχετε ψέξει.


----------



## tsioutsiou (May 19, 2009)

nickel said:


> Έτσι τουλάχιστον το καταλαβαίνω εγώ (που έχω κατηγορηθεί συχνά ότι είμαι συγκεντρωτικός, οπότε κάτι θα ξέρω :)


+1
δημοκρατικοσυγκεντρωτικός :)


----------



## EpsilonSigma (May 19, 2009)

Έλα πάρε και έναν «κεντρισμό», από τον Ριζοσπάστη:

_Κίνδυνοι υπάρχουν και θα υπάρχουν και απ' τα αριστερά και απ' τα δεξιά. Η λύση δεν είναι ο *κεντρισμός*. Ο *κεντρισμός *είναι λογική των μέσων όρων και οι μέσοι όροι είναι στοιχείο της αστικής σκέψης. Δεν έχει σχέση με το Μαρξισμό άρα και με την αναζήτηση της αντικειμενικής αλήθειας. *Κεντρισμοί*, διθύραμβοι και αφορισμοί είναι πλευρές του ίδιου φαινομένου, του υποκειμενισμού._


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2009)

Έχουμε ξεφύγει και έχει αρχίσει να γίνεται εκκεντρικό το νήμα.


----------



## La usurpadora (May 19, 2009)

Έλα, δεν σε πιστεύω... :)


----------



## Zazula (May 19, 2009)

nickel said:


> Έχουμε ξεφύγει και έχει αρχίσει να γίνεται εκκεντρικό το νήμα.


Για κάθε φυγόκεντρο δύναμη που εφαρμόζεται στο νήμα, αναπτύσσεται μία ίση και αντίθετη κεντρομόλος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 19, 2009)

nickel said:


> Έχουμε ξεφύγει και έχει αρχίσει να γίνεται εκκεντρικό το νήμα.



Και σε τι θα επικεντρωθούμε τώρα; :)


----------



## nickel (May 19, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και σε τι θα επικεντρωθούμε τώρα; :)


Στο αν και ποια διαφοροποίηση θα έκανε ο ES ανάμεσα σε central και centralized vowels εδώ.

Μετά μπορούμε να πιάσουμε το «προς κέντρα λακτίζειν».


----------



## EpsilonSigma (May 19, 2009)

Το centralized vowel μπορείς να το πεις κεντρικοειδές φωνήεν, κατά τα φωνηεντοειδή και συμφωνοειδή —αν και τα δύο τελευταία λέγονται, στην Αγγλική, vocoids και contoids, αλλά θα μπορούσε και το centralized vowel να λέγεται centroid vowel.


----------

